
The Long Road from Capistrano to Kubernetes[pdf] - vinnyglennon
https://phraseapp.s3-eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/cap-to-kube.pdf
======
mitchpron
Really interesting post. I'm going to look for a video or see if there's even
more detail on some of these stages.

